# Dialga and Palkia vs the HST



## Karn of Zeon (Aug 31, 2009)

How does the Dragon Gods of Time and Space fare?


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2009)

HST get stomped, they never even had a chance.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Aug 31, 2009)

Member Picture / Video Thread
this one controls time...
Member Picture / Video Thread
and this other uses Reality Warping

execpt for the durabilty they have no chance, everyone on The HST wud get a new asshole


----------



## Pyre's Plight (Aug 31, 2009)

HST speedblitzes this with ease. 






They'll set the new record for death.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2009)

Dialga stops time and eats them. Game over


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

We trying to score easy victories for Pokemon now?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 31, 2009)

Chaosgod777 said:


> Kasegui
> this one controls time...
> Kasegui
> and this other uses Reality Warping
> ...



this says it all


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 31, 2009)

The HST gets Rape, these two pokemon would even solo the DBZGT-verse.


----------



## armorknight (Aug 31, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> The HST gets Rape, these two pokemon would even solo the DBZGT-verse.



I don't think they can take Dragonball because of the speed difference.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2009)

armorknight said:


> I don't think they can take Dragonball because of the speed difference.



What does speed matter to a being that can stop time ?


----------



## Elite Ace (Aug 31, 2009)

Rape


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 31, 2009)

I almost laughed, seriously


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 31, 2009)

The HST doesn't even have a snow balls chance in hell of winning this, they get smited.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

Pokemon loses. Both Palkia and Dialga powers are not auto activated that means they get raped by speeders.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Pokemon loses. Both Palkia and Dialga powers are not auto activated that means they get raped by speeders.



Cause those speedsters can drop city busters in less than a second, amirite? Fact of the matter is their durability can't really be quantified.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar76PLC5g_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

Why would they need to use their special attacks when their fist is all they need. Dialga and Palkia durability are wack. They can get easily knock back, injured, or killed as shown in movie 10.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Why would they need to use their special attacks when their fist is all they need.


Because the Dragons took attacks far, far stronger repeatedly.



> Dialga and Palkia durability are wack. They can get easily knock back, injured, or killed as shown in movie 10.



Easily? Everything that happened in that fight was distorting space and time. Something HST isn't capable of. Palkia got hurt by an attack that is a concentrated stream of temporal energy in a place where space and time didn't exist. And even after all that was nowhere close to death. Arceus gave them a worse beatdown and they still didn't die.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Because the Dragons took attacks far, far stronger repeatedly.


Which are classifly as special attack. Dialga & Palkia has immense Special Defense but only average defense so nope they aren't taking a fist from Luffy to the face and slug it off like nothing happen.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Easily? Everything that happened in that fight was distorting space and time. Something HST isn't capable of.


And that didn't stop Darkrai, Ash & co from interfering their fight so how is that gonna stop the HST? They will just blitz them.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Palkia got hurt by an attack that is a concentrated stream of temporal energy in a place where space and time didn't exist.


Thats the Roar of Time a Dragon Move and Palkia is weak against Dragon attacks.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> And even after all that was nowhere close to death.


So is that the reason why space is getting mess up? Palkia's profile says "when Palkia was born Space was born" so vice versa also applies meaning if Palkia dies Space dies. Space was messing up cause he was close to death.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Arceus gave them a worse beatdown and they still didn't die.


I'm planning on watching that movie when it comes out in english pek.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 31, 2009)

Time and space.

The pokegods rape.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 31, 2009)

If they can react quick enough. Which they can. But i doubt they could react to massive hypersonic speeds.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 31, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> If they can react quick enough. Which they can. But i doubt they could react to massive hypersonic speeds.



Why does this matter when you can stop time?

And hypersonic OP characters aren't massively hypersonic.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 31, 2009)

i didn't say they were. And they need to stop time before they are hit.


----------



## armorknight (Aug 31, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> If they can react quick enough. Which they can. But i doubt they could react to massive hypersonic speeds.



I think they have hypersonic reactions, so they should be able to keep up with the HST and use broken reality-warping on them before most of the HST can damage them. Their durability is also mountain+ easily,so they should be able to tank the few attacks that make it through.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Which are classifly as special attack. Dialga & Palkia has immense Special Defense but only average defense so nope they aren't taking a fist from Luffy to the face and slug it off like nothing happen.


Except they rammed into each other several times which itself was distorting space and time. 



> And that didn't stop Darkrai, Ash & co from interfering their fight so how is that gonna stop the HST? They will just blitz them.


PIS proves what? It's been displayed repeadly they could have easily fucked Darkrai, and anyone else there for that matter, over without much effort with spacial and temporal warps.



> Thats the Roar of Time a Dragon Move and Palkia is weak against Dragon attacks.


I guess that's why Draco Meteor got shrugged off repeatedly. And why Dialga shrugged of Aura Sphere. It's a matter of who did it and where it happened.



> So is that the reason why space is getting mess up? Palkia's profile says "when Palkia was born Space was born" so vice versa also applies meaning if Palkia dies Space dies. Space was messing up cause he was close to death.


Way, way off. The whole thing started because Arceus generated so much power space and time collided with each other sparking the fight. Nothing indicates Palkia was anywhere close to death. It's quite nicely explained in the video I linked.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

Bluebeard said:
			
		

> The pokegods rape.


Those so call pokegod are glass cannon just like the any other pokemon if not vice versa a their a wall.


			
				hadomaru said:
			
		

> If they can react quick enough. Which they can. But i doubt they could react to massive hypersonic speeds.


They can't. They couldn't even react to Darkrai who sucker both of them with his Dark Pulse.


			
				Bluebeard said:
			
		

> Why does this matter when you can stop time?


I remember Ultimate Deathsaurer showing me a video of Dialga using his Time abilities and they sure in hell not auto activated.


			
				Bluebeard said:
			
		

> And hypersonic OP characters aren't massively hypersonic.


Doesn't really matter. Pokemon in general have bad reaction time anyways. Why do you think Quick attack alike moves always hit first .


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Except they rammed into each other several times which itself was distorting space and time.


Because they are getting injured. In pokemon verse if Dialga dies Time dies & if Palkia dies Space dies so it's common sense that Time & Space where getting affected when they both start losing HP.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> PIS proves what? It's been displayed repeadly they could have easily fucked Darkrai, and anyone else there for that matter, over without much effort with spacial and temporal warps.


Part of me want to agree with PIS but the other part doesn't agree.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> I guess that's why Draco Meteor got shrugged off repeatedly. And why Dialga shrugged of Aura Sphere. It's a matter of who did it and where it happened.


Draco Meteor?
Dialga shrugged of Aura Sphere with his high SP.Def. Even in game plays a Max SP.Atk Palkia + Modest Nature + Choice Spec can't O.K a Full HP Diagla.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Way, way off. The whole thing started because Arceus generated so much power space and time collided with each other sparking the fight.


What?


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Nothing indicates Palkia was anywhere close to death.


Him lying on the floor with the Luma Orb crack says otherwise.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> It's quite nicely explained in the video I linked.


What Video?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Those so call pokegod are glass cannon just like the any other pokemon if not vice versa a their a wall.


If you really understood what was happening in that fight you wouldn't be saying that.



> They can't. They couldn't even react to Darkrai who sucker both of them with his Dark Pulse.


Who jumped infront of them while they were speeding to the ground. Not proof of anything.



> I remember Ultimate Deathsaurer showing me a video of Dialga using his Time abilities and they sure in hell not auto activated.


1 second.



> Doesn't really matter. Pokemon in general have bad reaction time anyways. Why do you think Quick attack alike moves always hit first .



Game mechanics aren't canon. You should also see how many attacks they manage to dodge or block. You'd be amased by their "poor" reaction speeds.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 31, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> i didn't say they were. And they need to stop time before they are hit.



You said massive hypersonic.

It was debated in the OBD that Hiro, a human without any hypersonic reaction speeds, could solo OPverse if CIS is off. 

Dialga and Palkia are like Hiro amped up to 11 and without massive CIS.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 31, 2009)

When i said massive Hypersonic, i was referring to universes that had it. Sorry, must not have been clear.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> If you really understood what was happening in that fight you wouldn't be saying that.


I do understand that's why I'm calling them glass cannons.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Who jumped infront of them while they were speeding to the ground. Not proof of anything.


Proves that the Pokegod have bad reaction time so the HST who are verse with lots of speeder can do what Darkrai did but hit even harder.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Game mechanics aren't canon. You should also see how many attacks they manage to dodge or block. You'd be amased by their "poor" reaction speeds.


Then show me a instant of a pokemon even being close to evading Pikachu's Quick Attack.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Then show me a instant of a pokemon even being close to evading Pikachu's Quick Attack.



I'm pretty sure that Extremespeed is faster than a quick attack .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> I do understand that's why I'm calling them glass cannons.


Obviously you don't. Every attack made, even headbutting each other was distorting time and space. They tanked that. REPEATEDLY.



> Proves that the Pokegod have bad reaction time so the HST who are verse with lots of speeder can do what Darkrai did but hit even harder.


Cause Dialga was trying to ram Palkia into the ground and Darkrai jumped infrom of them and attacked? Totally ignoring all the attacks they DID dodge... Cute.



> Then show me a instant of a pokemon even being close to evading Pikachu's Quick Attack.


Too many episodes to try. Pikachu isn't relevant to the topic anyways.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Obviously you don't. Every attack made, even headbutting each other was distorting time and space. They tanked that. REPEATEDLY.


Again Time & Space gets mess up because they are losing HP = Life which mean they get damage just by ramaging each other. Imagine a Ubo's Big Bang Impact, Luffy causal Fist, Gon's Rock, hitting them right in their face.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Cause Dialga was trying to ram Palkia into the ground and Darkrai jumped infrom of them and attacked? Totally ignoring all the attacks they DID dodge... Cute.


Which proves that their reaction speed stinks compare to the HST.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Too many episodes to try. Pikachu isn't relevant to the topic anyways.


Pikachu is the only pokemon I saw in the show that uses Quick Attack. meh forget this question since its kinda impossible 2 answer.


			
				Platinum said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that Extremespeed is faster than a quick attack


In games their equal .


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Again Time & Space gets mess up because they are losing HP = Life


No space and time are getting messed up because their masters are attacking each other. It wasn't even required that they hit each other. Watch the video then talk.



> Which proves that their reaction speed stinks compare to the HST.


 They dodged dozens of attacks. Try again.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> In games their equal .



For example an Arcanine using Extremespeed with a higher speed stat than a Pikachu using quick attack will always hit first, therefore I have proved that a pokemon can move faster than a pikachu using a quick attack, not to mention the other moves like mach punch that would also be able to outspeed a pikachu.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> No space and time are getting messed up because their masters are attacking each other. It wasn't even required that they hit each other. Watch the video then talk.


Give me the video plz I'm getting rusty on pokemon.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> They dodged dozens of attacks. Try again.


Which are all slow and require to charge.


			
				Platinum said:
			
		

> For example an Arcanine using Extremespeed with a higher speed stat than a Pikachu using quick attack will always hit first, therefore I have proved that a pokemon can move faster than a pikachu using a quick attack, not to mention the other moves like mach punch that would also be able to outspeed a pikachu.


Never happened in the show.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Give me the video plz I'm getting rusty on pokemon.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar76PLC5g_0[/YOUTUBE]



> Which are all slow and require to charge.



So slow that they outrun something that generates an air wake strong enough to pick people up off the ground and drag them threw the air. Said attacks were repeatedly dodged after firing. Palkia blocked an electric attack from Darkrai with Protect.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 31, 2009)

it actually depends on if dialga and palkia are in character. if IC is turned on, they lose horribly by massive speedblitz. before even activating its power both palkia and dialga would be cut to shreds by people like ulquiorra, aizen, zoro and mihawk. considering at lest zoro and mihawk and definitively cut steel, both lose.

if its just bloodlist, dialga can immediately pause time and rape everyone. although it depends if it has absolute mastery of time or if it actually has a time period to use its powers like pein or something. honestly, with the exception of going back in time which I actually don't remember dialga doing, I don't see how the HST can even be hurt.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Never happened in the show.



You just asked for proof of something being faster than a Pikachu's quick attack which I provided for you .


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 31, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> We trying to score easy victories for Pokemon now?



Got a problem with it?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> it actually depends on if dialga and palkia are in character. if IC is turned on, they lose horribly by massive speedblitz. before even activating its power both palkia and dialga would be cut to shreds by people like ulquiorra, aizen, zoro and mihawk. considering at lest zoro and mihawk and definitively cut steel, both lose.


Since in character for them is a PIS fiesta probably. They should in theory be able to heal themselves though



> if its just bloodlist, dialga can immediately pause time and rape everyone. although it depends if it has absolute mastery of time or if it actually has a time period to use its powers like pein or something. honestly, with the exception of going back in time which I actually don't remember dialga doing, I don't see how the HST can even be hurt.


Palkia turns them into some harmless form of energy.  Dialga starts deleting chuncks of time.  He actually resed someone from non-existance in one of the games.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7wfin_oi6M[/YOUTUBE] 3:06



Time travel.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer: that isn't the Palkia vs Dialga fight . . .


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> So slow that they outrun something that generates an air wake strong enough to pick people up off the ground and drag them threw the air.


That's traveling speed. I'm pretty sure we were talking about reaction speed.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Said attacks were repeatedly dodged after firing.


They need to be charged . . .


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Palkia blocked an electric attack from Darkrai with Protect.


Are the Electric attack Lightning speed or is it magic lightning that I keep reading about when it's speed is slower than the real thing?


			
				Platinum said:
			
		

> You just asked for proof of something being faster than a Pikachu's quick attack which I provided for you .


You got me there .


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh dear lord this is a horrible stomp for Palkia and Dialga.

JJBA vs. Palkia and Dialga would be a fairer fight.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Ultimate Deathsaurer: that isn't the Palkia vs Dialga fight . . .


No, but it is the video that explains the distortion effect.



> That's traveling speed. I'm pretty sure we were talking about reaction speed.


The attack is faster than their traveling speed and the dodge them.



> They need to be charged . . .


Which means exactly what if they're dodge after fired?



> Are the Electric attack Lightning speed or is it magic lightning that I keep reading about when it's speed is slower than the real thing?


Dunno. It's inconsistant as fuck.  Seemed instant enough. Trying to find a video clip of it.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

battlerek said:
			
		

> Oh dear lord this is a horrible stomp for Palkia and Dialga.


No it's not. Palkia & Dialga both lack reaction speed which would get them blitz from the beginning and not only that they both are glass cannons. They may have power but they lack defense as shown when Palkia was easily downed by Dialga by couple of hits which is inferior to alot of stuff shown in the HST.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> No, but it is the video that explains the distortion effect.


You should of told me sooner lol I was skimming through the whole video searching for Palkia and Diagla's fight.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> The attack is faster than their traveling speed and the dodge them.


Their attack takes about 2-3 seconds to charge and with the speed you explained it's easy to do that by dodging it's aim.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Which means exactly what if they're dodge after fired?


Read top.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Dunno. It's inconsistant as fuck.  Seemed instant enough. Trying to find a video clip of it.


I c.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Downed? DOWNED? Show me where that fight showed any signs of ending.

EDIT:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWadT0EkifI[/YOUTUBE]
1:11, Palkia blocks the electric attack


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2009)

Dialga + Palkia create shields to block any of the HST's puny attacks long enough for them to stop time. Then, as I said earlier, they eat them.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

Dialga was the one that downed Palkia with a couple of hits and cracked his Luma Orb. The beginning of the movie I believe.

About the Lightning attack. Palkia had a pink aura around him b4 Darkrai even attacked him so I guess his protect was up then, can't be sure though since the HQ bottom doesn't seem to work for me.


			
				Cubey said:
			
		

> Dialga + Palkia create shields to block any of the HST's puny attacks long enough for them to stop time. Then, as I said earlier, they eat them.


What shields? All the top tiers from HST can down either one of them with 1 hit.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Dialga was the one that downed Palkia with a couple of hits and cracked his Luma Orb. The beginning of the movie I believe.


They're pearls, and the fight didn't stop, it only intensified after that. Neither of them was ever close to getting KOed in RoD.



> About the Lightning attack. Palkia had a pink aura around him b4 Darkrai even attacked him so I guess his protect was up then, can't be sure though since the HQ bottom doesn't seem to work for me.


That's the aura they use to fly.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCYVi49qF2A[/YOUTUBE]
Good close up and a clear distinction at 4:05



> What shields? All the top tiers from HST can down either one of them with 1 hit.


I'd love to know how. Every attack the Dragons made including physical attacks, EVERYTHING, released enough power to distort space and time. That is way more power than HST has.


----------



## Omnirix (Aug 31, 2009)

One of them solos. Its not even funny  HST gets raped.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> They're pearls, and the fight didn't stop, it only intensified after that. Neither of them was ever close to getting KOed in RoD.


The Luma Orb on Palkia's arm and the Adama Orb on Dialga's chest I'm pretty sure it.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> That's the aura they use to fly.


So is the lightning thing?? real or fake.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> I'd love to know how. Every attack the Dragons made including physical attacks,


Like I said glass cannons. They can dish way more than they can take.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> EVERYTHING, released enough power to distort space and time. That is way more power than HST has.


Read Above.


			
				Omnirix said:
			
		

> One of them solos. Its not even funny  HST gets raped.


That ain't happening. They will get blitz and killed.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> The Luma Orb on Palkia's arm and the Adama Orb on Dialga's chest I'm pretty sure it.


They're not the orbs. Team Galactic stole the orbs in the first season of D&P



> So is the lightning thing?? real or fake.


That is the clip from the movie. It was by far the fastest attack shown. And the other attacks were shown to move faster than them.



> Like I said glass cannons. They can dish way more than they can take.


It's actually been shown to be the opposite to this point. They've never been able to kill each other despite all the indications they can destroy the universe. 



> That ain't happening. They will get blitz and killed.


I like your proof.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2009)

This thread is a blatant rape. Exactly what's stopping Dialga from stopping time and raping again?


----------



## Abigail (Aug 31, 2009)

This thread.

Bleach and One Piece go down.

Not mentioning Naruto because they do nothing but die.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Aug 31, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> They're not the orbs. Team Galactic stole the orbs in the first season of D&P


Damn I'm getting rusty on pokemon.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> It's actually been shown to be the opposite to this point. They've never been able to kill each other despite all the indications they can destroy the universe.


Their more like Glass Cannons actually. If what I been reading from this forum is true Palkia & Diagla should have universal powers correct? (I don't believe it) yet they get injured, downed by non universal type attacks Glass Cannon fit them better.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> I like your proof.


Most HST top tiers are Hypersonic correct ? Rewatch the fight between Palkia & Dialga from the beginning with these in mine.
1. Are those attack they use hypersonic?
2. Are they able 2 dodge those attacks?

Nice Debating with you I sleep now.



			
				Cubey said:
			
		

> This thread is a blatant rape. Exactly what's stopping Dialga from stopping time and raping again?


His ability is not auto. He will get blitz before that happen.


			
				Abigail said:
			
		

> Bleach and One Piece go down.


No they don't.


			
				Abigail said:
			
		

> Not mentioning Naruto because they do nothing but die.


This one does however.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Their more like Glass Cannons actually. If what I been reading from this forum is true Palkia & Diagla should have universal powers correct? (I don't believe it) yet they get injured, downed by non universal type attacks Glass Cannon fit them better.


One injury in an abnormal enviroment to something Palkia has no power over. A bit of context here you're missing. Not to mention the full scope of the attack isn't displayed onscreen because of the nature of the users.




> Most HST top tiers are Hypersonic correct ?


Yes.



> 1. Are those attack they use hypersonic?


Probably. Like I said they're faster than the Dragons move and the Dragons can drag people through the air by flying over them.



> 2. Are they able 2 dodge those attacks?


Yes.


----------



## Abigail (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> No they don't.



Yes they do.



See, I can make statement's with nothing backing them as well.


----------



## God (Aug 31, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> His ability is not auto. He will get blitz before that happen.



No. They wont 

It doesnt have to be auto for them to cast it before they attack. Reaction speed =/= Movement speed. Dialga solos.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Sep 1, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> One injury in an abnormal enviroment to something Palkia has no power over.


Palkia controls space. . .


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> A bit of context here you're missing. Not to mention the full scope of the attack isn't displayed onscreen because of the nature of the users.


It's not displayed there's reason to believe it affected Giratina. How else do we explain how Ash and them got out.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Probably.


Can anyone calculate them. I remember reading somewhere people do these stuff if I remember correctly.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Like I said they're faster than the Dragons move and the Dragons can drag people through the air by flying over them.


That doesn't explain there fast at all.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Yes.


Ok then all we need are for people to calculate those attacks .


			
				Abigail said:
			
		

> Yes they do. See, I can make statement's with nothing backing them as well.


 read the thread.


			
				Cubey said:
			
		

> It doesnt have to be auto for them to cast it before they attack. Reaction speed =/= Movement speed. Dialga solos.


We don't know Dialga's reaction speed. If someone can calculate the attack speed of Palkia's move then we can say that Dialga can react to Hypersonic fighters from the HST.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 1, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Palkia controls space. . .


Which was non-existant in the rift because the dimensions didn't like contact to a concentrated stream of temporal energy.




> It's not displayed there's reason to believe it affected Giratina. How else do we explain how Ash and them got out.


The energy released from the attacks was screwing with space and time where they weren't connected causing toxic energy to flood the reverse world. In other words it isn't just the physical explosions that you have to consider when evaluating the strength of the attacks. They're using spacial and temporal energy aswell.



> Can anyone calculate them. I remember reading somewhere people do these stuff if I remember correctly.


We're not really given much to scale the speed with. All we do know is the attacks are faster than the Dragons who themselves drag people through the air. We've seen a Dragonite do this and it's above Mach 2, though I'd certainly say it's faster than Palkia or Dialga. In any case Palkia blocked a near-instant electric attack from Darkrai. Clearly the reaction speed is there.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Sep 1, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> The energy released from the attacks was screwing with space and time where they weren't connected causing toxic energy to flood the reverse world. In other words it isn't just the physical explosions that you have to consider when evaluating the strength of the attacks. They're using spacial and temporal energy aswell.


Seed Flare is a special attack (not physical attack). The only reason why Ash and co would of got out of that dimension is because that attack affected Giratina.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> We're not really given much to scale the speed with.


There's a time though and the distance can easily be scaled judging from Palkia or Dialga's height.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> In any case Palkia blocked a near-instant electric attack from Darkrai. Clearly the reaction speed is there.


Palkia had some trouble dodging attacks from Dialga but he reacted to that lightning attack so it's hard to decide.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 1, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> Seed Flare is a special attack (not physical attack). The only reason why Ash and co would of got out of that dimension is because that attack affected Giratina.


I was talking about Palkia and Dialga's fight. Seedflare was poking holes in the dimensions, not affecting Giratina. Giratina wanted to use that fact to escape after Dialga timefucked (lol Dialga, you cheater you) him into not being able to leave with his own powers. But this is all irrelevant.



> There's a time though and the distance can easily be scaled judging from Palkia or Dialga's height.


It's horribly scaled. Sometimes Dialga's hyperbeams look insanely fast. There isn't an consistant speed to use.



> Palkia had some trouble dodging attacks from Dialga but he reacted to that lightning attack so it's hard to decide.


Palkia dodged hyperbeam plenty of times, Roar of Time once. Draco meteor is AoE thus harder to avoid.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 1, 2009)

So wea ll agree Dialga and Palkia win?


----------



## Zhang Fei (Sep 1, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> I was talking about Palkia and Dialga's fight. Seedflare was poking holes in the dimensions, not affecting Giratina. Giratina wanted to use that fact to escape after Dialga timefucked (lol Dialga, you cheater you) him into not being able to leave with his own powers. But this is all irrelevant.


I'm getting confuse.


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> It's horribly scaled. Sometimes Dialga's hyperbeams look insanely fast. There isn't an consistant speed to use.


 .


			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Palkia dodged hyperbeam plenty of times, Roar of Time once. Draco meteor is AoE thus harder to avoid.


Draco Meteor?


			
				hadomaru said:
			
		

> So wea ll agree Dialga and Palkia win?


Can't really tell. I'm just here to debate because I've been seeing to much hype from Dialga and Palkia when their not at all that impressive.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Sep 2, 2009)

Wei Yan said:


> I'm getting confuse.


I had to watch it all several times to get it all. It's constantly shown that the mere act of their attacks hitting cause those black clouds. Seedflare was buffed by the amout of power in them so it blasted holes in the Reverse world. Had to make Shaymin useful somehow. 




> .


Here is the video you want.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCYVi49qF2A[/YOUTUBE]
It looks like Aura Sphere goes several hundred feet in a second at about 9:15. Not that it's totally consistant or anything...




> Draco Meteor?


The one with all the little fireball thingys. It's in the video, Palkia quasi-aimdodges it.


----------



## Zhang Fei (Sep 2, 2009)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> It looks like Aura Sphere goes several hundred feet in a second at about 9:15. Not that it's totally consistant or anything...


I don't really know how to calculate but it looks alot slower than the German's 120 mm Rheinmetall cannon. Don't know how fast that is though but the Muzzle velocity of the cannon is 1,580 m/s to 1,680 m/s.
Video to compare: Inappropriate


> The one with all the little fireball thingys. It's in the video, Palkia quasi-aimdodges it.


I can hardly tell that  . It looks alot cooler in the game.
By the way the Draco Meteor is slower than a Mini that fire's the 7.62x51 Nato round with Muzzle velocity of 840 m/s.
Video to compare: Inappropriate

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes I'm a military fanboy


----------

